# Posted today on Columbus Craigslist: selling the location of a 12p buck! - $150



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/2038282867.html
i know where a 12 point buck is and i know everywhere he goes.
i will sell his location for 150$
what you do beyond that is your decision.
hes very husky and well built. 

Really???? I am all for the "American way" of earning a buck or two (no pun intended) but this ad really bothers me. Is it just me?


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

The ad doesn't detail how big this area is, he could be on public land & this guy is just going to tell you where he has seen him. 

Is this much different than paying an outfitter, only thing I can see different is the guy isn't a business - maybe he is an outfitter...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Based on the way the ad is worded I doubt it. Big difference in an outfitter and what this guy's motive is. Maybe I am just bothered by the wording and I need to get over it


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone foolish enough to actually pay this guy is dumber than he is.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I know the location of a 200 inch buck for $150 I'll give you directions to the Bass pro shops showroom P.S. they already have stands hung in there


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hmmm, maybe ill see if i can get $150 to tell someone where i saw a 15 pound walleye.lol.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad. Hope he/she doesnt need the money that bad.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Probley the same guy trying to sell his "lucky" fishing hook for 300 $$$ he claims as soon as you put it into the water the fish atack it lol i responded to him I would sell him a left hook for 300 lol


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm no hunter OR gambler, but I'm bettin' that buck is in the zoo, Bass Pro, Cabelas, or similar!
Mike


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

BigDub007 said:


> Probley the same guy trying to sell his "lucky" fishing hook for 300 $$$ he claims as soon as you put it into the water the fish atack it lol i responded to him I would sell him a left hook for 300 lol


The fish hook ad is hillarious. "Ol Catchy" he calls it. He said his grandfather made it and gave it to him 30 years ago. Later in the ad he says he first time he used it was in 1956. Hmmmmm?!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What a scam!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I say tell me and when I get the buck, I will THINK about paying you....LMAO!!


----------

